# SWF VS. Happy and Sierra MAxx VS. Compucom Studio Plus



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi. I have been a member for a last year trying to learn something before I buy. I have finally sold my condo and bought a house. Now I can get the Emb machine. I have narrowed it down to SWF and Happy. I'm getting pretty much the same deal from both manufacturers and I wonder which one is more reliable. Also, with SWF I would get SIerra Maxx software, and with Happy I would get Compucon Stitch & Sew Plus. 

I would like final pointers. Which machine is better (your opinion) and which software has a better reputation?

Thank you very much.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Find out where the nearest Tech is from your new house. You need a service person realitively close or you will be paying a fortune for service- all machines go down once in a while and if they can't talk you thru it on the phone you need help right away not in a couple weeks nor do you want to pay the expenses to bring someone in a few states away

service and tech support should be your priority since you have limited it down to these two


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DKgrafix said:


> Hi. I have been a member for a last year trying to learn something before I buy. I have finally sold my condo and bought a house. Now I can get the Emb machine. I have narrowed it down to SWF and Happy. I'm getting pretty much the same deal from both manufacturers and I wonder which one is more reliable. Also, with SWF I would get SIerra Maxx software, and with Happy I would get Compucon Stitch & Sew Plus.
> 
> I would like final pointers. Which machine is better (your opinion) and which software has a better reputation?
> 
> Thank you very much.


You do not have to buy the software that the machine company offers. You need to research the embroidery software separate from your machine purchase. 

SWF and Happy are both good machines. But it doesn't matter how good they are if you can't get the training and support you will need.

If you do decide on the Happy I would strongly recommend that you not buy the Compucon software. When I bought my Barudan in 2004 I bought the TES software that is made by Compucon. I really, really hate this software. And, I may be wrong, but from things I read when Compucon first introduced the Stitch & Sew it was geared toward the home embroidery machine market. Generally the home market software doesn't have many of the features that you would get with software made specifically for the commercial machines - such as automatic trims between color changes. 

There are some good embroidery software programs available and they should all work with either the SWF or the Happy.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

SWF has a great tech right in your area, PM me if you need his contact info. They sent him to our house to install our machine since ours has the sequin attachment from the factory. He was very helpful and extremely knowledgeable!

I have no experience with Happy or Compucom so I can't say anything about them. I have the SWF/E-1501T and Embroidery Office Expert along with 2 Brother PR600's. The Brothers are much more user friendly than the SWF, the SWF has a lot more capabilities than the smaller machines. It's also much more rudimentary in that you have to basically spell out everything for the machine. Once you tell it what/how to do things, it works very well. If you buy the SWF, I highly recommend taking the SWF training classes before you even touch the machine... you will thank me later...

The Sierra software has a LOT of nice capabilities. I've also found it to be a bit more unstable than I would prefer but nothing insurmountable, just annoying at times. If you have any questions I can answer about the SWF, fire away...


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you for the responses.
Update on the post.

I have quote for Happy HCD-1501-LCD and SWF/E-T1501C. I heard that Compucom is bad, but i do not Know anything about Sierra Maxx software.
I heard good things about Wilcom Deco Studio, but I do not know if they are going to give me training on that too, or they are giving training on Sierra only.

Tech are about 2 hours away for both manufacturers.

And, I'm serious about training. I would get 2 days training at my place, training videos and training at their facility (when I'm up and running).

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Well since you asked... why are you not considering Tajima? Best macihne out there, period. Between the two, I would choose the SWF based on two things, it is a tajima clone and the Happy is way too noisey for my tastes and since you will be in your house, this may be a factor? Hirsch, the folks that sell Tajima, have offices and tech all over. The techs here in Ohio are great

And as Jane said above, don't feel tied to the software the machine folks sell. Wilcom is the only choice, although the pulse software from Hirsch is a close second.


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

I have no knowledge of the Happy machines but I do use an SWF 1501 E series machine and have had no problems (yet). I agree that training is needed before even trying to make the first stitch. SWF offered great training (I trained in Tampa, FL) on both the machine and the digitizing software (Embroidery Office 9). I have had some issues with the software but nothing that caused too many headaches (sometimes it locks up but with the autosave not too much work is lost). I think the people at SWF are knowledgeable and a pleasure to work with. Just my opinion though. Good luck!


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Liberty said:


> Well since you asked... why are you not considering Tajima? Best macihne out there, period. Between the two, I would choose the SWF based on two things, it is a tajima clone and the Happy is way too noisey for my tastes and since you will be in your house, this may be a factor? Hirsch, the folks that sell Tajima, have offices and tech all over. The techs here in Ohio are great



Thanx for the response.
I have talked to Tajima people, but they are too expensive for me. Also, their main office is 40 minutes away from me. If the SWF is a copy of Tajima, I should be OK, and if it is quieter that Happy, than it is not noisy at all. i have seen Happy on a trade show, and it did not sound to noisy.

I might check back with Hirsch, but I doubt that they will come down enough on the price.


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

Just to add another hint on saving money...if you can find an apparel show in your area, many of the companies give discounts on the equipment as show specials. I waited until a show and saved quite a bit of money on my machine. If you contact the companies they can tell you if there are any shows in your area coming up and if they will be there.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a SWF 1501T and I absolutely love it.. the software not so much I have EO9 with the digitizing software. I wish I would have know that I didn't need the software I would have gone with Wilcom. 
Eo9 isn't 64 bit friendly and thats where I design and digitize everything on my desktop (64)

Also, accessories please make sure you add in costs of accessories. SWF gives you a nice start-up kit but you are gonna need more stuff. Fast Frames(www.fastframes.com) and Sticky Back are heaven, marking pens (white and colored), small rulers (little plastic ones) (ClothingLabels4U has them in their sample kit..they are wonderful). Scissors, Scissors, Scissors you can't have enough scissors. Spray Adesive, water soluble stablizer.. you can go to www.gunold.com for a lot of accessories.. they have a sample kit for their different kinds of backings. 

I do agree on software check out the tradeshows.. wilcom had an awesome offer last time we went but we couldn't afford the switch.

Good Luck


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> I have a SWF 1501T and I absolutely love it.. the software not so much I have EO9 with the digitizing software. I wish I would have know that I didn't need the software I would have gone with Wilcom.
> Eo9 isn't 64 bit friendly and thats where I design and digitize everything on my desktop (64)
> 
> Also, accessories please make sure you add in costs of accessories. SWF gives you a nice start-up kit but you are gonna need more stuff. Fast Frames(www.fastframes.com) and Sticky Back are heaven, marking pens (white and colored), small rulers (little plastic ones) (ClothingLabels4U has them in their sample kit..they are wonderful). Scissors, Scissors, Scissors you can't have enough scissors. Spray Adesive, water soluble stablizer.. you can go to www.gunold.com for a lot of accessories.. they have a sample kit for their different kinds of backings.
> ...


Excellent advise. Buying the equipment is just the tip of the iceberg. And I love my FastFrames. I use them more than my regular hoops.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Me too.. I hate hooping I will try everything with my fast frame first..


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

Not to get off the subject, but I agree that fastframes are a must have. I could not operate without my fastframes and my hoopmaster.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice.
I went and contacted Tajima people, price of their machine went down some. Their sales guy is working on a deal, to include Hoopmaster and some extra hoops in the deal. I would get Neo2 and Composer level of their Pulse Software (I heard Pulse is pretty good software).

I'll try to get some fast frames.

And by the way, Tajima is about 40 minutes away from me.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DKgrafix said:


> Thank you all for your advice.
> I went and contacted Tajima people, price of their machine went down some. Their sales guy is working on a deal, to include Hoopmaster and some extra hoops in the deal. I would get Neo2 and Composer level of their Pulse Software (I heard Pulse is pretty good software).
> 
> I'll try to get some fast frames.
> ...


If they can get the price right for you that sounds like a great package.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Lucky.. we have been saving up for a hoopmaster..


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> If they can get the price right for you that sounds like a great package.


My humble opinion: the Pulse software is much better than Sierra. Much more user friendly, and more stable.

While SWF is a good machine, I got TERRIBLE service from SWF Mesa (which is the West Coast distributor)....I've heard that the East Coast distributor offers much better service.

I would do a double check on the Sierra software....I know that SWF Mesa (West Coast) switched from Sierra to Wings...and they don't even offer support for Sierra anymore (not that you could call what they offered support).


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Just an update. I got Tajima Neo2 with Pulse Creator package. Also, Hirsch people gave me Hoopmaster, some extra hoops, Deluxe starter package (I guess standard from before, but they do not give that away anymore), and TCS II clamp (7x6").
I will have machine training at my place, webinar for Software and then Hands on training on software at their facility.

Thank you all for pointers and suggestions.
Greatly appreciated.

DK


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

FatKat Printz said:


> wilcom had an awesome offer last time we went but we couldn't afford the switch.



Sometimes companies will give you a trade in credit for your existing software. You can always ask that question.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Tajima Neo 2. It is a workhorse. Keep it oiled, remove the needle plate weekly and clean under it. Also, makes sure they show you the proper way to put in the needle. A lot of newbies don't know there is a front and back to a needle and since they are round shank, you can get them in wrong. I suggest that you get the Madeira Large Eye needles. 90% of the time when you are changing thread, you can cut it at the top, tie your new thread in and pull it all the way through the eye of the needle without it breaking. It saves a lot of time over having to thread the eye of a needle.

Also another thing, make sure they show you how to get the machine to restart after you have a "accident" like hitting a frame and the needle is out of sequence and you have to turn the little black knob to get the black line over the needle position number. I can't remember the error code, but that one will kick your butt, and the manual doesn't explain how to correct it.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Craig.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH

I will copy this and put in a "Questions" file.


----------



## GLembroidery (Aug 11, 2009)

deChez said:


> My humble opinion: the Pulse software is much better than Sierra. Much more user friendly, and more stable.
> 
> While SWF is a good machine, I got TERRIBLE service from SWF Mesa (which is the West Coast distributor)....I've heard that the East Coast distributor offers much better service.
> 
> I would do a double check on the Sierra software....I know that SWF Mesa (West Coast) switched from Sierra to Wings...and they don't even offer support for Sierra anymore (not that you could call what they offered support).


If you heard SWF East has better support, you must really have had bad support through SWF Mesa. I live about 3 1/2 hours from SWF East. We drove to Tampa to pay for a DTG printer (HM-1) they said they'd have ready so we could avoid the $500 shipping they charge to deliver it. We rented a van, got to Tampa, and got told it wasn't ready. That should have been our red flag that told us to run. They delivered the printer and told us shipping was free b/c they didn't have it ready when we went there. That was a lie. We were charged for it and it took over a year to get reimbursed for it.

Our printer had problem after problem. The support's solution to everything was "it needs a new print head". That was a $400 cost every time. THEN we still had problems, so we were told to replace something else. Guess what? Same problem. The last month we owned the printer, we dropped over $2k in "repairs" they deemed needed and we still had the same problems.

I finally just flipped on them and traded it in on one of their embroidery machines.

I'd run embroidery departments before and know quite a bit as far as the repair of machines go, so I figure this is a safer bet. 

They talk up how awesome their software is and how it's included with the machine. IT IS A PIECE OF CRAP. Embroidery Office 9 is what they include and it would be better used to prop up the leg of my computer desk than be used for anything. 

Luckily I have Drawings X3 and Wings so I don't need this software, but how they talked it up, I'd have thought it was at least halfway decent.


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

Err What about Barudan? That in my opinion is the best machine out there. My supplier sells machines and embroidery supplies. He is in MN. I'd be glad to give you his info just PM me.
The others are right, there is a lot more stuff you will need. I recommend the Hoopmaster as well, saves a lot of time and gives perfect alignment for all sorts of garments etc.
GL hope everything works out well!!!


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

> Just an update. I got Tajima Neo2 with Pulse Creator package. Also, Hirsch people gave me Hoopmaster, some extra hoops, Deluxe starter package (I guess standard from before, but they do not give that away anymore), and TCS II clamp (7x6").
> I will have machine training at my place, webinar for Software and then Hands on training on software at their facility.


Missed that, anyways still hope things work out!!!


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

I did look at Barudan, but I did not have money for it. It would cost me almost $4000 more for the same package. I know it is a great machine, but also I know that Tajima is the only one with the same quality as Barudan. By the way, both of them are 30-40 minutes away from me (Warehouses and training/service centers).


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

GLembroidery said:


> If you heard SWF East has better support, you must really have had bad support through SWF Mesa. I live about 3 1/2 hours from SWF East. We drove to Tampa to pay for a DTG printer (HM-1) they said they'd have ready so we could avoid the $500 shipping they charge to deliver it. We rented a van, got to Tampa, and got told it wasn't ready. That should have been our red flag that told us to run. They delivered the printer and told us shipping was free b/c they didn't have it ready when we went there. That was a lie. We were charged for it and it took over a year to get reimbursed for it.
> 
> Our printer had problem after problem. The support's solution to everything was "it needs a new print head". That was a $400 cost every time. THEN we still had problems, so we were told to replace something else. Guess what? Same problem. The last month we owned the printer, we dropped over $2k in "repairs" they deemed needed and we still had the same problems.
> 
> ...


I also had the Sierra Embroidery Office...I agree, it's a piece of garbage. What really got me was that about a month after I got that software packaged in with my purchase, SWF Mesa (West) began packaging Wings instead. When I asked why they didn't give me the option at the time of purchase, the said they didn't know they were going to switch to Wings. 

I guess the folks who told me that they got good service from SWF East just never had a problem that needed to be addressed in the first place.

I live in Northern California...I had to call Texas for support. That office was open only Monday - Friday....until 3:00 my time. Wow...that's really helpful. They kept telling me that I could call an office in So. Cal, but the number the gave me (time after time) just sent me right back to the Texas office.

SWF is a good machine....it's too bad that the distributors crap all over it by shoving horrible software down your throat, and offering precious little "support".


----------



## wcatembroidery (Jun 20, 2009)

Not to defend anyone, but I have had nothing but good things come from dealing with SWF East. I have had some issues with the Sierra software, but they quickly helped me through my issues (with the exception of photo to stitch which still does not work, and the fact that it sometimes just locks up but the autosave helps keep this from being a major issue). If you are having so many issues with SWF Mesa maybe you could try giving SWF east a call as they have been very helpful with my issues. Just my two cents. .


----------



## SierraSupport (Aug 25, 2009)

wcatembroidery said:


> Not to defend anyone, but I have had nothing but good things come from dealing with SWF East. I have had some issues with the Sierra software, but they quickly helped me through my issues (with the exception of photo to stitch which still does not work, and the fact that it sometimes just locks up but the autosave helps keep this from being a major issue). If you are having so many issues with SWF Mesa maybe you could try giving SWF east a call as they have been very helpful with my issues. Just my two cents. .


Brian, if you're in EO9, make sure your video card settings are on the highest your computer can handle, ideally 3:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv3px6D4z2k[/media]

Keep in mind an image has to be a minimum size to develop the stitch work that the PhotoStitch module requires:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po1Fh37B6tg[/media]


----------



## AwardsGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> Me too.. I hate hooping I will try everything with my fast frame first..


I've owned my SWF 1501 since 2002 and am very happy with it. Very few (and easily fixed) problems. I've never had a tech in to work on it. As for the software, I got the EO Maxx at the same time. It is pretty good software and will get the job done. There are several things I would change. I started out with a Toyota 6 needle in 1999 using Compucon software. The machine was good, but hated the software.

In July I traded in my EO Maxx for Wilcom. Best move I ever made. IMHO Wilcom has no peer. I would also recommend the Hoopmaster and fast frames. As far as machines, SWF, Tajima, Barudan are all good. I know people that have them and they are good machines.
If you're not handy, make sure a tech is close.

Good Luck!


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Just an update, I got the Tajima Neo2 with Pulse Creator. Love the machine. Got Hoopmaster 15cm set and ITCS2 clamp with two windows for free.
I also got free Stitch Era software this weekend (my digitizer uses that, but not free version).
Thanks everybody for a suggestions and pointers.
Happy stitching


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase and good luck with your business.


----------

